# Notes récentes disparues...



## r e m y (23 Février 2017)

J'utilise beaucoup Notes sur mes Mac, iPhone et iPad, avec synchronisation via mon compte iCloud. 
Ce matin en ouvrant Notes sur l'iPhone, je vois toutes mes notes de la semaine disparaître, certaines que j'avais effacées réapparaître, et une note que j'avais modifiée hier revenir dans sa version d'avant la modification. 

Visiblement, Apple a restauré sur les serveurs iCloud, une version de mes notes datant d'il y a environ une semaine. 

En voyant ça, je me suis précipité sur l'iPad mais pour y faire le meme constat. 

Je suis allé sur www.icloud.com, idem ... et les notes ne figurent pas parmi les elements que le site iCloud permet de restaurer à une date antérieure. 

Finalement je suis passé sur mon Mac après l'avoir déconnecté d'Internet en espérant que la synchro n'ait pas eu le temps d'effacer mes notes perdues sur les autres appareils... mais il était trop tard (pour une fois la synchro a été immédiate entre tous les appareils). 


Quelqu'un saurait-il où se cache, sur le Mac (Sierra), le fichier stockant les notes synchronisées par iCloud (pour info, iCloud Drive n'est pas activé sur mes appareils car j'ai un vieil iPad mini encore sous iOS7)?
Ce fichier doit bien exister pour pouvoir consulter les notes meme hors connexion. 

Si ce fichier cache est localisé, j'ai un petit espoir de restaurer une version antérieure via les sauvegardes TimeMachine et retrouver mes notes de la semaine passée (sous réserve que TimeMachine n'exclue pas automatiquement ce type de fichiers de ses sauvegardes sachant que via mon Clone c'est mort, vu que le Clone le plus récent a un peu plus d'une semaine). 

Un grand merci par avance à celui qui saura me donner le lien vers ce fichier ! 

(Nota: l'assistance Apple contactée, ne peut rien faire si ce n'est m'assurer qu'un tel incident n'est pas possible tant les procédures de gestion des serveurs iCloud sont rigoureuses et que l'erreur ne peut venir que d'une fausse manip de ma part.... ben voyons!)


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2017)

Personne n'a d'idée??

J'ai passé une partie de la soirée à chercher la trace de ces notes sur mon Mac (en faisant une recherche à l'intérieur des fichiers de certains mots) mais sans resultat. 

Pourtant il doit bien les stocker quelque part ces notes! Sinon on ne pourrait pas les visualiser sans être connecté à iCloud!


----------



## gmaa (24 Février 2017)

Bien cachés... NotesV4
Bibliothèque ; Containers ; com.appple.notes ; Data Library ; Coredata ; ExternalRecords ; …
Et il faut "Voir" les fichiers cachés.

Le mieux serait d'avoir des sauvegardes!


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2017)

Ah merci!!!!  

Dès ce soir je vais aller inspecter ce dossier et ses fichiers cachés por verifier si il m'y stocke bien mes notes, 

Puis j'irai fouiller ma sauvegarde TimeMachine pour retrouver d'anciennes versions contenant mes notes supprimées (en espérant que TimeMachine ne fasse pas l'impasse sur ce type de fichiers et qu'il les sauvegarde bien... ce qui n'est pas du tout certain)


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2017)

Bon j'ai bien retrouvé le fichier stockant les notes à l'endroit indiqué par gmaa.

Et j'ai pu retrouver mes notes disparues en allant les récupérer sur ma TimeCapsule!

(j'avais d'abord cru que TimeMachine ne sauvegardait pas ce dossier, mais je n'avais pas attendu que l'archive soit lue sur la TimeCapsule. Les fichiers ont fini par apparaître et j'ai récupéré ceux dont j'avais besoin)


----------



## AngeliqueNord (24 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour voilà j ai perdu mes notes récentes quand je balaie k écran à gauche et que je fais rechercher je trouve le 1er mot d une de mes notes mais rien n y fais je ne la retrouve pas 
Pouvez vous m'aider 
Merci


----------



## GeorgCla (6 Novembre 2020)

gmaa a dit:


> Bien cachés... NotesV4
> Bibliothèque ; Containers ; com.appple.notes ; Data Library ; Coredata ; ExternalRecords ; …
> Et il faut "Voir" les fichiers cachés.
> 
> Le mieux serait d'avoir des sauvegardes!


Bonjour, je suis dans la même situation que vous. Je ne parviens cependant pas à ré-intégrer ces notes V4. J'ai retrouvé des NotesV4 et des Notes V6. Comment les aviez-vous réintégré svp ? Merci par avance !


----------

